# Weekly competition 2007-05 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (Mar 12, 2007)

I have good news for everyone that likes these competitions. They will now be a weekly event. All results will be stored in a database and scores will be calculated and posted after that weeks competition has ended.

I would like to ask your opinion about the next two ideas I have:
1. Do you like the new way of posting all scrambles in 1 topic, or do you prefer the old separate topics?
2a. End in weekend: Start the competition on monday, end it on sunday
2b. Begin in weekend: Start the competition on saturday, end it on friday
2c. Use 2 weekends: Start the competition on saturday, end it on monday

Please let me know your opinion and don't forget: "You don't have to post all your scores at once, you can edit you post later!"

Have fun and tell everybody you know about these competitions.

2x2x2
1. B' L' D F R2 B' D R2 B' D L B' U' B D B2 L' U' F' U' B2 U' L F' R2
2. F' D L F' L2 F2 R U R' B2 U B2 L2 U2 F' R2 F2 U R U R' D L U R2 
3. R2 D2 F2 U2 F R' U2 F R B D' R B2 R B2 R2 U2 R2 B' L U2 B' D R' U
4. B2 L2 B' L2 F2 D' R' U' B U' B2 L' F2 U' B2 R U L' F2 U' R F2 D R2 F
5. U' B U' L2 U B2 D' F L B' D F U B U F R2 B R D2 R' D L2 F' R 

3x3x3
1. U' B F' D U B' F L D2 U2 B D U' L R' D2 U' F D' U F L2 R2 D2 U'
2. B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R D U2 L' B D U L' D U B F2 L F2 D' U' R F2 L' D 
3. B2 U F' R2 D' U' B' F D U B' D2 U L' D2 U F2 L R' F' L R' F R2 B2
4. B2 L R' B' L R2 F2 U L' R2 B D2 L' F2 D2 F2 D U2 B F' L2 U R F2 R
5. R2 B' L U F' D' L2 R U' F2 R' D2 B R' F2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 R' D2 B' F2 U 

3x3x3 One Handed
1. F2 U B' L' R' B' L D2 B' F R' B D' U2 F' L2 R F2 D F' L2 R' D2 U B'
2. L' D2 R' B2 L2 R2 U B F L B2 F D2 U2 B L2 B2 F' D U2 R' U2 B D2 U' 
3. U2 L2 R F2 R' U B' D R' B2 F L' U L' R2 B U' B R F' L' U2 L2 R F
4. L U2 B L2 F' U2 F' U F' D2 U L2 R2 B2 F2 D' L U R B' F2 L' R' B F
5. F L2 R' B F' D2 B' F2 U2 R B D U R' F D2 L F' D F2 D U2 F U' L' 

4x4x4
1. b D U' F' D2 U' L' R2 B2 L2 B U B D2 d U L r d' B2 b' r' d U' f' L R B f l U' B f2 F l' F' d u l' r'
2. F2 R' b' L2 b' F2 r2 u F' L' u' U2 F' L2 d' R D2 U2 r R2 D b r' b2 D L2 u2 B2 D2 b' F' d' l2 r B D R' d' U2 f' 
3. l d2 U' L2 B2 F l D r' B f l2 b2 D F D' l' u' B2 f' r' d2 b' f' R' B' l u B' r2 b' l r2 U' r2 R' f U' b' f
4. U b L2 r2 B' F' L2 r d u' b R' f F' l' r' R' f' l' d' U' L2 U' L' l R d' B' f' U l' B2 D' d2 f2 D U2 l2 D r2 
5. d B2 b' u B2 b2 F' r2 R d2 r2 u b L2 U' l f' L2 B2 r' d2 f2 D' l' r' U L l' r u L u B2 u' F l2 r2 B' U2 B

5x5x5
1. R' u2 l' B2 b2 f F' d U' R2 B f' F2 d U' R f F2 R B f2 F r B2 f L l' r2 R' B2 b f F' r U2 l2 B2 F U' B2 F2 u2 F' L2 r R b2 r2 B R2 D2 d u' U2 r u' L2 R2 f2 r' 
2. B2 r2 b f L f' l' R2 D2 d' u2 U2 r2 U' f l' D2 d2 r B' b' F' u' L r2 b2 r' b r d' r B' f2 L l2 U2 f' D' u L2 r F R2 D' d L2 l2 R2 D d u' R' U b D2 r f2 d2 U2 L2 
3. U2 b' F L u' L f' D F u' L R u f' F2 R' b' F' u B' F2 r b L' l r R2 f U' F' D2 d u2 U' b2 R' U f2 u B' f2 u' l R' D2 r d r b2 f L2 l B' D2 u' b' L2 B L F' 
4. u' U' b f u' l r b2 U' B b' R2 u' R u F D d' u2 U' R' D' b R u2 U B F' L l r2 u2 U' l' D B2 F R2 u2 f u U l2 d2 r F l2 B2 b f' F' U r2 R2 D2 u' r f' D2 u2 
5. u2 F L' l2 r2 R' B2 F d2 f' F d' b d L2 r R' D2 u2 l' R' b2 R' u' L2 b2 R B' F2 U2 l2 R2 b r2 F' l' u2 b' f2 U f' d2 r' B' R2 F2 d' l' R u2 b D l2 B D d2 u2 U2 r' D2 

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. F2 L B R D' B U2 R B' L' D' R2 B' D L2 D' B2 L D F2 L2 U B2 R U
2. D' B' D' L2 U R2 D F' R B2 L2 B D F2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 D F' U2 B' L2 U2 
3x3x3
1. R' B2 F2 U2 B L2 R U' R2 B' F2 D2 F R B2 F D2 U' B2 F L' D U2 B2 U
2. L2 R' D U L B2 F L' B' F' D' U2 F L U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R D2 U2 L R' B
4x4x4
1. d2 u2 B' u2 U L d' U L u' U B F' R D u f2 D U R B' b2 l' B2 f' D2 l' d2 U' l2 R B2 F D f2 D L r' D' U' 
2. l B r2 f2 D2 u' L f d U' f D' u' f' l D2 d2 U L2 l' b f F U2 b2 l2 r2 U2 r2 B2 r' R' d' U' f2 L2 l d2 L2 R'
5x5x5
1. F2 l' R' u' l R' B' f' U2 L' l2 r2 R2 B' u U L2 r2 B' f' F2 D r b2 u B2 b F2 d2 U' B2 d2 r' D' u' b l2 D2 d' u' b d2 B b2 D' d U2 B' L' B' f2 F2 R2 D2 d2 F' u' B D f2 
2. D R' f d' u2 U b2 l R' B f L d r2 B2 u2 R' B b' F' D u R' U B b F' D2 u U2 R' f2 l' r' R' f l2 D' d' u' U' R u r' R d u' U2 B' f l2 d U2 f2 R' B2 b f F r2


----------



## Erik (Mar 12, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk

2x2:
avg: 4.29
times: (4.86), 3.88, (3.71), 4.78, 4.21
comment: the 4.86 was worst case for the last step. An ok average.

3x3:
avg: 13.95
times: 13.83, (17.91), (13.19), 14.36, 13.66
sub-14  I have to admit 13.66 was a half-lucky OLL skip

3x3OH:
avg: 29.40
Times: 30.15, 28.55, 29.50, (34.30), (25.59)
well it's sub-30...

4x4:
avg: 1:14.88
Times: (1:06.61), 1:22.47, 1:09.84, (1:23.54), 1:12.33
Done with K4 method. I'm experimenting with different 4x4 methods...

5x5:
avg: 2:20.17
Times: (2:23.63), 2:19.09, 2:19.75, 2:17.81, 2:21.68

2x2BLD: 1:01.88
2x2BLD: 1:04.18

3x3BLD: DNF (total nothing)
3x3BLD: DNF (5:43.66)

Last one of by 2 flipped edges. These solves I used M2 method 
B)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't you have anything else to do today? Nice results for the smaller cubes and I like the experiments you are doing with the bigger cubes. You didn't use my method for the 5x5x5 this time did you? Now I am still waiting on your 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD solve times


----------



## Erik (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey avGalen, no I don't have something else to do today except for cubing and finishing my course for chess trainer. After that I will train kids in schools. For 5x5 I didn't use your way indeed. For bigger cubes BLD I only need a (simple) 
way of doing the centers...


Ow and btw, I prefer option 2a :lol:


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 12, 2007)

Kai Jiptner

*2x2x2*
Avg: 10,42 sec
Times: 10.03, (09.85), 10.06, 11.18, (11.63) 

Pretty good for me. 

*3x3x3*
Avg: 24,59 sec :wub: 
Times: 21.07, 27.97, (29.58), 24.71, (20.59)

No 30s three sub-25s = my best performance here so far.


*4x4x4*
Avg: 2:50,83
Times: 2:36.22, 3:03.33, (3:50.60), (2:04.89), 2:52.93

no good.

*Blind*

2x2x2 
1. 1:30,94 (thought it was a DNF)
2. DNF 1:23,06 a cycle in the middle wrong way (thought it was a successful attempt )

Will I ever do 3x3x3 BLD?
-------------------------------


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 12, 2007)

3x3x3

Average: 46.54
Times: 46.58, (48.35), 46.72, 46.32, (29.25)

That last solve was EXTREMELY FAST! I did 2 easy F2L pairs, and then I did a 360 cube rotation, and the whole F2L was solved, I even double checked and wasted some time by doing another 360 rotation, lol. Then I did a 3 look LL.
So does that count as luck if I only skipped 2 F2L pairs?


----------



## Arakron (Mar 12, 2007)

Arakron

2x2
27.36
29.80, (37.05), (14.45), 21.89, 30.38
Solve 3 was a PLL skip/double sune OLL. Overall, an average average.

3x3
50.46
52.64, (58.92), 51.17, (47.25), 47.59
I'm pretty happy with this. It's a couple seconds worse than my best, but yesterday an average of 10/12 yielded over 60, partly because I've been working on switching methods. This is still with the old, but I'm glad to see that I haven't actually lost 10 seconds in a week of not much practice.

5x5
5:56.72
5:52.39, 5:58.61, (5:39.08), 5:59.16, (6:01.94)
The last one was barely not all sub-7, now it's barely not all sub-6. At this rate of a minute a week, watch out Frank!  The last solve was on track for well under 5:30 when 10 seconds into the 3x3 solve I noticed I still had a single parity. Overall a very good day for 5x5; this crushes my previous average and I got a best time of 5:01 earlier.


I like the "end in weekend" option. Weekdays are often really busy for me, it's nice to be able to do my times on the weekends when I'm not in school.


----------



## dChan (Mar 12, 2007)

I shall get my times in by tommorrow(I promise!).

Anyway, I like this format because then we dn't have to post is so many different threads and everyhing is centralized. And I like option 2a. End in the weekend.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 13, 2007)

3x3:
1:02.16
55.54 (48.54) 1:06.77 (1:08.03) 1:04.17

5x5:
4:12.26
4:21.48 3:36.40 (5:04.39) 4:38.91 (3:24.48 PB!)

...I can't believe I solved the 3x3 part of the 5x5 faster every time than I did any of the 3x3 cases... I screwed up the edges part on the 3rd and 4th solves too, which is depressing. -___-;;


----------



## Hubdra (Mar 13, 2007)

Name: Andrew L.

3x3

Avg: 34.8 
Times: 32.62 35.94 (38.97) (31.62) 35.84

I usually do averages of 12/middle 10, and by the end, I'll have a horrible average because I can't last that long with the same concentration in the beginning. Good times for me  

3x3 OH

Avg: 1:32.72
Times: 1:27.73 1:34.83 1:35.59 (1:40.34) (1:21.70)

Pretty Consistent for one-hand


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I am glad so many people are competing and that there have been no negative remarks sofar about the switch to one topic for all competitions! So far most people like the competition to start on monday and end on sunday, so I will do that unless a lot of people will tell me otherwise in the next couple of days.

Erik: It would be great to have a Dutch guy compete in big-cube-blindfolded. Your 5x5x5 times are extremely consistent. The difference between your fastest and slowest is only 6 seconds, compared to 5 on the 3x3x3 and 17 on the 4x4x4. I am hoping you will try my method for the 5x5x5 a little more. I am now almost always sub-3 with it and got a best time of 2.21 (not lucky, just perfect focus and look-a-head!) and I know you can do at least 30 seconds faster just because of the 3x3x3 part!

KJiptner: That was a very big difference between your 4x4x4 solves, what happened?

Lt-UnReaL: How many F2L pairs would you consider lucky? 1 is lucky, 2 is extremely lucky!

Arakron: What are your old and new method for the 3x3x3? And congrats on the new record. Practising the big cubes is very rewarding because you can drop 10 seconds or more of your times in 1 week.

dChan: Relax, You have all week long

ExoCorsair: This happens to some of us. Bigger cubes require more focus and concentration, which leads to better look-a-head. Now if only we could really finger-trick those big cubes....

Hubdra: I have the same problem doing a 12/10 average. I also have problems staying focussed after a very good solve. The solution: Just take a mini-break of 1 or 2 minutes after your 4th and 8th solve and after very good solves!

Happy cubing everyone


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Mar 13 2007, 08:44 AM
> * KJiptner: That was a very big difference between your 4x4x4 solves, what happened?
> *


I never really practiced 4x4x4 speedsolving. Shortly after I bought the puzzle a centerpiece broke, and I had to wait for a replacement (from cubesmith) which arrived this weekend. I did my first Avg of 12 on the 4x4x4 yesterday  I think I'll practice this thing more, since it's a real cool puzzle. Still if something weird happens I sometimes get lost. (like screwing up the OLL-Parity-Fix)

By the way: does the rule that competitors should post their real name still apply? Because some of the newer folks aren't aware of this. Or asked diffrently: When you put up the rankings will they be Nick- or Real-Name based?

Which timeframe for the competitions? Option 2a.


----------



## sgowal (Mar 13, 2007)

Sven Gowal

*2x2*
Average: 11.51 seconds
Times: (18.09) 12.24 (8.80) 9.83 12.47 

*3x3*
Average: 21.07 seconds
Times: 21.89 (17.56) (23.58) 21.56 19.77

*3x3 OH*
Average: 1:09.52 minutes
Times: (51.56) 67.64 64.76 (160.00) 76.16 -- 160 was a OLL and 2xPLL screw-up

*4x4*
Average: 2:03.47 minutes
Times: 128.22 (105.52) 120.73 (143.64) 121.45 

Mostly a bad cubing day (better pyraminxing day for me)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 13, 2007)

KJiptner: I personally do not care about your name/nickname, just as long as I can recognize whose times are posted.

Sven: Sooooooo close to sub-2. You will definately be able to beat it during the next competition!


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Mar 13 2007, 03:49 PM
> * KJiptner: I personally do not care about your name/nickname, just as long as I can recognize whose times are posted. *


 So the rankings will refer to the nicknames? That was actually the intention of my question. But ok it's no big deal indeed.


----------



## Arakron (Mar 14, 2007)

AvGalen: My old method is keyhole 3 pairs, then use the open pair for EO then EP of last 5 edges, then CP then CO the last 5 corners. Recently I've noticed a few shortcuts that I could use to make it a bit quicker, such as using any old edge to fill out the working pair (fixing later with a D turn means i have faster recog/execution on the 3 other pairs) and using setup moves for more control of orientation on CP. The new is intuitive Fridrich F2L, EO, CP, CO, EP - not even a 4-look LL yet. After I've gotten comfortable enough with f2l and learned the algs, I'll get a 4-look and then 3-look LL. Hopefully.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Mar 14, 2007)

Name: M?ty?s Kuti
*Normal solves*

2x2x2:
Times: 3.99 4.78 (5.67) 5.12 (3.60)
Average: 4.63
3.60 was lucky.

3x3x3:
Times: (12.43) 14.71 (16.00) 13.78 14.21
Average: 14.23

4x4x4:
Times: 1:01.62(O) (1:06.23(OP)) (55.35) 59.89(OP) 1:02.46(P)
Average: 1:01.32
Quite good.

5x5x5:
Times: 1:51.08 (1:38.17) 1:48.27 (1:53.16) 1:46.34
Average: 1:48.52
Faaast.
3x3x3 one-handed:
Times: (37.56) 25.49 (20.37(full LL skip)) 26.90 28.11
Average: 26.83

*Blindsolving:*

2x2x2:
DNF(?)
21.64

3x3x3:
1:11.48
1:23.19

4x4x4:
8:40.28
DNF(8:12.xy, off by a 3 cycle)

5x5x5:
DNF(totally screw up)
20:03
Why I can't go under 20 minutes???

I had some lucky cases and some DNFs, but overall it's good.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 15, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen

2x2x2
Times: (11.01), 7.84, 8.44, 10.18, (5.37)
Average: 8.82
Good insight, bad execution. Not sub 8, but sub 10 so its good enough. Last solve had an (foreseen) skip. 

I will be on a snowboarding trip starting tonight and I will post the new scrambles early monday morning. Have fun everyone.
3x3x3
Times: (34.06), (24.93), 25.44, 31.79, 27.83
Average: 28.35
Started bad and had some mini-pops during the solves, very good for me considering those pops.

3x3x3 One handed
Times: 1.01.61, 1.03.03, (1.04.21), (58.68), 1.00.40
Average: 1.01.68
More than 10 seconds slower than my average last week. Execution was extremely bad, almost like my hands couldn't move.

4x4x4
Times: 1.53.29(P), 1.52.70(P), (1.52.26)(OP), 2.06.55(P), (2.18.98)(P)
Average: 1.57.51
The first three solves were average. The fourth solve was extremely fast (1.20 at the PLL-start) then I had one of those pops were you have to chase the piece all over the ground to under the couch. I was hoping for a good 5th solve, but then the same thing happened :<. My 4x4x4 is definately too loose now.

5x5x5
Times: (2.47.77), (3.25.78), 2.55.63, 3.00.68, 2.58.80
Average: 2.58.37
First one was good, so naturally the second one was bad. All others were average, resulting in a nice sub-3 average for me. I believe that with practice, I will be sub 2.45 at the German Open. I am using 2-pairs-at-a-time (like on the 4x4x4) and keyhole+4 look last layer. A perfect solve for me now breaks down to 45+45+45=2.15 (I have actually came very close to this: 2.21), but a normal solve is more like 60+60+60 = 3 minutes.


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 15, 2007)

Well I did all of the speed solves ... and my sister deleted my times ... she's 4 ... how cute

But here's my 4x4x4 solves, blindfolded
1. 14:45.67
2. 14:39.60
5x5x5 BLD
1. DNF
2. DNF (stupid mistake 34:58.5)

I like the new setup AVGalen, I suggest Option 2a! Of course 
Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## David (Mar 16, 2007)

3x3x3 
Average 21.23
(26.14), 22.21, (18.02), 18.76, 22.71

pretty dead accurate to my average of 12 solves the back to back 18's were great solves


3x3x3 OH 
Average 53.04
58.59,(1:00.89), 56.71,(35.95), 43.83

I should have warmed up a little bit more. You can see towards the end my times were where they should be. the 35 was flawless for me only 1.xx secs away from my PB I was so excited. not bad overall my average of 12 last time I took one was about around this time.


----------



## pjk (Mar 17, 2007)

4x4:
1:35.64 (1:43.58 (OP)) 1:37.95 (OP) (1:33.97) 1:40.03 (OP)
Average: 1:37.87

Used my new Rubik's brand, so it is still hard to move. Once I get it good I should be sub-1:30 

3x3: 
19.94 (18.08) (20.97) 20.36 20.67
Average: 20.32

I did this with no warmup, so I am happy.


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Mar 17 2007, 01:32 AM
> * 4x4:
> 1:35.64 (1:43.58 (OP)) 1:37.95 (OP) (1:33.97) 1:40.03 (OP)
> Average: 1:37.87
> ...


 I'm using new centers for the rubik's revenge. The rest of the old cube was salvagable. How can I make the cube better?! That are your tips? I've never seen a guide or any tips for tuning a rubik's revenge!


----------



## pjk (Mar 17, 2007)

Daniel, what are your times on the 4x4 right now?

I just got my 4x4 a couple days back, and it was stiff as heck. I put a little lube into it, and have just been solving it since and it is coming out nicely, but not quite smooth yet. What is the problem with your current cube? Even with this new stiff cube, I can get sub-20 centers pretty easily, so that will be around 15 once I get it smooth.

Pat


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 18, 2007)

I average 2m on the 4x4x4, it's partially the method I am sure, but I've only see so many amazing 4x4x4s and mine sucks. Realize, I don't practice 4x4x4 speed, I dislike it, I just want a better cube so I can have better results for 4x4x4 bld. 

I DNFd a blindfolded solve, because, after writing that question, I broke an x-center haha ...


----------

